# Negative Test



## lornie58 (May 24, 2005)

Hello and help please,
I am currrently on 2 WW, am due to test tomorrow and have had an awful time. Can't get into Christmas at all.  Anyway, I couldn't wait any longer and tested using one of the old test sticks I have had for years (Expiry Dec 2005). It came up negative. Still no signs of AF, but I'm absolutely devestated. I am on day 13, can the test be wrong  Or am I just clutching at straws ??
Any advice would be much appreciated,
Thanks
Lornie


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Lornie, 
I can understand why you tested but you can never say for sure whether that result is correct. Also, you have tested too early. Also, you need a blood test to confirm your HCG levels - you may have had late implantation and therefore it won't be showing so soon. Test tomorrow with a new batch and then again the day after. 
I really hope that you get a positive - but testing early can really torture you... 
Let us know how you get on. Love Eva x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

good luck lornie and dont worry and try a new test 2moro

Kate


----------

